# UBER manipulates ratings



## JeyPea (Oct 25, 2016)

All I can say, I tried to keep track of ratings to figure out how many 5 star ratings does it take to improve one point and it doesn't make any sense, at least in my case. Sometimes it's a very high number like 20 or 30 5-star ratings before my rating went up and sometimes it happened after 2 or 3 five star ratings. On one occasion while driving, and I believe at the time I was around 4.65, all of the sudden my rating went up back to 5.0 for a few minutes before going back down again. To me it appears that the company can play with the number the way they see fit. Has anyone made similar observations?


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

The 5.0 rating you saw was a glitch due to downloading new driver app. Don't overthink it. You will drive yourself crazy worrying about ratings.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

The app is very buggy. In my issues section the numbers keep changing. There are 3 issues that keep disappearing and reappearing. I've watched 2 5 star reviews get added to my toal and at the same time watch my average drop .01. It is also taking hours to update my fare total on the app sometimes.


----------



## JeyPea (Oct 25, 2016)

chris1966 said:


> The 5.0 rating you saw was a glitch due to downloading new driver app. Don't overthink it. You will drive yourself crazy worrying about ratings.


Of course I stopped worrying about it after realizing that arithmetically they don't make any sense. There should be a ratio of how many 5-star trips you have to accomplish to get raised one point and that ratio is obscured, or simply none-existent, and I strongly believe it's the latter one.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Try


----------



## J.W (Dec 13, 2014)

They absolutely manipulate ratings. It's gotten to the point, where I don't really care what my rating is. Just the other day, I got less than a 5 from a passenger (who I'm 99% sure I know who, she got a 1 from me, so it doesn't matter). Only to see my rating go up .01 of a point. Strange. My rating is 4.89, doing Uber over 2 years.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

If I get there and have to wait 4 or more minutes for you, you get a 4 star.


----------

